# If You Were CEO of Uber, What Would You Change?



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?

I would do the following. ...

1. Worldwide ad campaign to attract riders. Showcase the cleaniness and convenience of rideshare. Show how the app works and how you can watch a driver show up in minutes.

2. Increase fares by 20%.

3. Institute a small fuel fee that rises and falls with gas prices. 100% for the driver.

4. Tipping Option.

5. Drop all investment in flying cars and self driving cars. Instead, partner with a major automaker. They make the cars, we provide the rideshare market.

6. Partner with Airlines. Offer pax special airport packages that are bundled with airplane tickets. You buy a plane ticket, Uber to and from airport is included. Dominate airports.

7. Partner with hotels. You rent a room? Ubering around town is included.

8. Offer VIP packages for bar hopping in resort towns. You basically get an Uber black all night.

9. Offer business packages. Businesses could get a discount by purchasing a service contract. All employees on out of town business would have an Uber code.

Travis is wasting so much money, missing so many opportunities and creating so much negative consumer emotion that it's unreal. Anyone could do a better job. Uber could pay fair wage AND totally dominate the transportation market. It's a shame that this company is run by a clown.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

He just overthinks things in my opinion...and his hard head and ego make matters much worse.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Most CEOs of many corporations don't really give a damn about the company, customers, or people who work for them. They just have the position for a few years, pad their multimillion dollar salaries, and roll it into whatever other investments they have, satisfy their drug and prostitute addictions, and whatever else the choose to do. The corporation can go bankrupt for all they care.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> He just overthinks things in my opinion...and his hard head and ego make matters much worse.


10) weed out shitty drivers/cars

11) market to businesses that have frequent travelers. Have a business account setup to track expenses

12) market the select/xl/black services better. (Especially to the businesses in item 11)

13) giver drivers ride credits based on their volume.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Simplify. Get the App STABLE. stop adding stupid shat like phone in holder accelerations braking.

Add tipping (no brainer).

Driver incentive. the longer months years you've been driving the higher percentage driver keeps.(should lower driver acquisition costs). Give drivers little something for trip 500,1000 etc. ($50?)Higher driver rating =higher pay.

Get rid of Pool.

That's it. Dun n Dun.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Easier said then done...but I respect your opinions...

I would cut rates more to get more riders, to make a profit..

Hire and recruit more drivers so there is a Uber only 1 minute away thus making more profit..

Increase rider set fee therefore increasing profits..

Lmao jk hahah....

Okay we have to be careful on this thread cause you know uber reads these threads and they would steal our ideas in a heart beat and take the credit for it that's how sneaky this company is.

No seriously though I think the biggest problem Uber is having from our perspectives as drivers is (making the drivers happy) where we stand as far as the business is concerned....

1. So I would say cut the commission to 20% for All drivers doesn't matter if you are a seasoned driver or not...

2. Stop recruiting drivers in major city's which are already heavily saturated.

3. Start making commercials to increase new passengers and offer some type of coupon on these commercials...(tv, internet, radio)

4. Offer full commission to the guys who work the hardest like Lyft does or did....

5. Don't offer bogus promotions like 1.1 Boost which is ridiculous just keep it at regular rate or grab our attention with 1.5+ at least if you want us to work a particular area...

6. Get rid of Kalanik or he should be a Man with integrity and step up to the plate and from his heart thank all the hard working drivers and say hey I'm gonna increase rates for you guys because I care about you guys and not my investors I mean how much profit and greed is enough....

7. Have Travis Kaladick watch Its a Wondeful Life and Scrooged as prescribed so he understands what this life is actually about...

8. Have billboards that get attention of new riders with some type of promo code to recruit...

9. Etc....

But no they rather spend money on other shit and would probably join Eli and tesla to have a separate category "Uber Moon" and even then these fuxkars or even me or you would probably use Pool hahha...✌️

Just did 5 hours guys had a good day but didn't do Uber lol...✌️✌️



ABC123DEF said:


> He just overthinks things in my opinion...and his hard head and ego make matters much worse.


Yeah he is a weirdo spoiled little biotch that thinks he's hella smart but he just struck black gold like the Beverly hillbillies did....i use to work for a person like him he is on drugs or something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Raise rates immediately.
Implememt quarterly vehicle inspections. With Uber inspectors.
Cap SURGE at 3 times.
Educate regarding ratings.
Offer discount vehicle,life,health insurance via James River if feasible.
Offer in house vehicle financing at 10% interest.( uber financial and insurance,spin off company)
Recruit and retain more female personal at corporate.
Try to expand territory in U S.
DRIVE a certain amount of hours weekly,accumulate 7 sick/ vacation days paid after 1 year service.
Reduce Uber percentage withheld from experienced drivers.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Raise rates immediately.
> Implememt quarterly vehicle inspections. With Uber inspectors.
> Cap SURGE at 3 times.
> Educate regarding ratings.
> ...


You know damn well everything I put, you put about raising rates and stuff would go down the drain as soon as you became CEO lol...there are more then CEO behind all this slavery lol



Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Damn if you did all this I would want you to be the CEO but you might get jaded and then decrease the rates more then they are now and they would push you to use your brain for corporate evil...lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Of course I would have to get estimated costs of all proposed programs and weigh them against potential benefits.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Of course I would have to get estimated costs of all proposed programs and weigh them against potential benefits.


True


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Instant tipping option
2. Apologize to everyone for the lack of transparency when it comes to tips. 
3. 20 percent higher fares
4. Option to opt out Pool whenever you want
5. Take maybe 7 to 8 percent instead of 25 percent
6. Change the rating system or abolish it. Rating can be an Ebay Structure. Positive, Negative, or Neutral
7. Training. All Drivers should have to pass a Training Course.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 1. Instant tipping option
> 2. Apologize to everyone for the lack of transparency when it comes to tips.
> 3. 20 percent higher fares
> 4. Option to opt out Pool whenever you want
> ...


Who pays for the driving course?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Who pays for the driving course?


That depends


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> That depends


Elaborate...the current Uber would never do it.....would cost millions.....

For a driver it would cost $80+ Depending on quality of course, requirements , etc...zzzzzz lol


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Elaborate...the current Uber would never do it.....would cost millions.....
> 
> For a driver it would cost $80+ Depending on quality of course, requirements , etc...zzzzzz lol


80 bucks would be worth it, if everything else on my list was fulfilled.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

How about emergeny situations no surge but extra incentive to driver. Make pax and driver happy. Storms/protest/evacuations ect...


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 80 bucks would be worth it, if everything else on my list was fulfilled.


I would rather pay zero...see your already putting stuff on the driver....this would cost tons to the company let's just keep driving haha....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


All great ideas. But I'd raise the rates a lot more than 20% in most markets. That doesnt even get mine to before the LAST rate cut, and it was too low even then.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All great ideas. But I'd raise the rates a lot more than 20% in most markets. That doesnt even get mine to before the LAST rate cut, and it was too low even then.


 But you are CEO you would lose to Lyft hahhahhahahahahahahahahah...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Actually, imo, rather than a 20% fare increase (which would be a price shock), just increase the minimum fare to $10, which would pretty much eliminate these late-night burger & 7-11 runs!


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Here's just a few I can think of...

1. Make deals with airports, giving Rideshare access to all airports

2. Add flight arrival status to queue in app, giving support for more personal messages like "There are 20 drivers in queue and the next flight is not scheduled to land for X hours, it would be better to keep driving" or "The queue is empty, but the next flight isn't scheduled to land for X hours, keep driving and come back around xx:xx am/pm"

3. Better overall communication, get problems solved by phone, text, in-app, on-dashboard, greenlight hub, video chat, etc., keep everything logged by driver acct so you can start a ticket by say phone, then continue the same ticket at say the greenlight hub

4. Add support for smart watches in driver app for things like checking payout or previous trips during trip

5. Allow unlimited use of destination filter

6. Add an opt-in/opt-out option for long haul trips, if trips are longer than say 15 mins, pings will only go to those willing to accept it

7. A more fair rating system, deactivation warnings don't start until you're at >3.5*, pax MUST rate and leave a note for driver to read (except for 5*) (pax can rate at any time but must rate before they can request again)

8. Tipping feature added to app with mandatory minimum of $1

9. Dollar per minute wait fee (I mentioned my idea about it on some other threads, same thing)

10. 24hr greenlight hubs, who says we don't need face to face help outside business hours?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I would focus this ridesharing business on the business of ride-sharing -- not all the techie crap they are trying to branch out into. 

*Get rid of Toxic Travis. * He is too tainted to continue -- beyond saving at this point, and he hurts the company's future.
Bring in a REAL CEO who has run a large business successfully -- preferably one with turnaround experience
Change the corporate culture completely from top to bottom.

*Be Uber.* Stop trying to be Google or Tesla. 
*A to B* safely, conveniently, and inexpensively in nicer cars.
Stop the stupidity of increasing "content" on the app and trying to use the app to sell other people's products.
Let someone else waste their money on driverless cars -- they'll do it better and cheaper anyway.

Focus Uber on *PROFIT.* 
Raise rates and fees to yield profits. 
If the business is not sustainable at those price points, the business is not sustainable.

Focus Uber's presence on *US markets with sufficient demand to be profitable.*
Concentrate on bigger cities and tourist destinations where huge numbers of people do not want to drive
Stop offering Uber to every wide spot in the road. There is no MONEY there.
Likewise, stop trying to expand to every corner of the world. Get it right here in the US first.

*Make the app work right* 99% of the time. If Lyft can do it, so can Uber
As other's have said, market Uber on convenience, cleanliness, safety, and quality of ride
People already know it is less expensive
Quality supports higher fares, which is the only way to turn a profit.
Educate riders and drivers to the real benefits of Ubering


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

If i am c.e.o of uber I would declare bankruptcy because I am cheap that no drivers want to work for me.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> If i am c.e.o of uber I would declare bankruptcy because I am cheap that no drivers want to work for me.


Ill drive for you. How much do you rate a mile?


----------



## Tjphilly2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Make Travis Kalanek work and live on a Uber driver's salary - no recourse to his personal fortune - for six months.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

1) I would include rides taken when destination filter is active in promos such as x rides for $x.

2) Have an in depth tutorial on line explaining ALL features of the app. There were many features I found by accident or other drivers told me about that Uber never mentioned.

3) Implement a pick up charge if you need to drive more than x miles or x minutes for a ping.

4) Add a surcharge to cover deadhead miles if a ride takes you more than x miles out of your authorized area.

5) Inform drivers of all policy changes affecting their area. We should not have to find the changes ourselves.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Y'all make it sound like it is SO easy and I wish it was.

The hard and sad truth is that the only folks who can afford uber when the rates raise are 1) tourists (which you can't depend on always) and 2) people who only do it on special circumstances/occasions 

People who have enough money to take it on a regular basis would probably just hire their own driver to work exclusively for them or drive themselves in their mclauren.

Fact is, many Americans are struggling still. Ask how many people have 2k at minimum, in savings...it's not a high number.

So Travis has the hardship of getting riders to use the app if he doesn't attract them with low prices

And Travis can't keep enough people on the streets (cars) if there's not enough trips or work for the drivers (e.g. If he doesn't increase the demand from riders)

It's trying to find the right balance between the two and right now he's willing to make the drivers suffer a little more then the riders.

You guys have a lot of good ideas but executing them is a whole other matter.


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

Everything !!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

So many things that can be improved and will actually make Uber profitable. The ones that drives Uber earnings are the Uber Drivers, so I would implement a few changes to the system.
1.- *Raise the prices.* A 10 to 15 % increase across the board will still keep Uber competitive on pricing.
2.- *Lower the fees.* With a 20 % fee to all drivers regardless of seniority. That will keep more drivers on the road and will eliminate part of the turnover which has become one of the biggest expenses for Uber.
3.- *Give Bonuses.* The best rated drivers and the ones that complete a certain amount of rides during any given week.
4.- *Extra Miles Surcharge.* Add a premium to pick ups on locations that are over 15 minutes away and add an automatic cancellation to this rides.
5.- *Uber Vehicle Inspection.* Uber personnel should check each vehicle before they are allowed to use the App.
6.- *Rating System.* Riders should explain why they are giving a rating lower than 4. That extra step will have a direct impact since most low ratings comes from passengers with a score to settle.
7.- *Driver Referral Bonuses*. Get rid of it, that will eliminate the people that only gives 1 or 2 rides a month to stay in the system but whose real purpose is to overload the market with drivers making it unprofitable for every one else. Replace it with a *Stay On Bonus to be *given every Quarter.
8.- *Add a Rider Referral Bonus*. Driver will be more likely to recruit new riders if a bonus was involved. Have an outreach program to get more riders to join.
9.- *Eliminate Uber Pool*. The only loser in this scheme are the drivers. Riders already got a lot of bang for their buck, forcing drivers to do Uber Pools is just adding insult to injury.
10.- *Tip Option.* Riders with no cash are becoming more frequent, some of them wont' mind giving a driver a bit of extra money for a job well done and drivers will truly appreciate the fact that they are appreciated.
11.- *A Wait Timer.* Should start when arriving at the Riders location and should be paid.
12.- *Cancellation fee.* The fee should be 100% for the driver.
13.- *Education.* Drivers should be able to use and understand all the aspects of the App, the TOS and troubleshooting. A series of mandatory to see videos before using the App should be done.
14.- *Driver Customer Service.* We should be able to communicate with Uber, that will make a huge difference for drivers.
15.- *Fuel Surcharge.* Keep the median price for every market and add the fuel surcharge when the gas prices goes up by 15 % the price should go up as well.
Is a lot to ask, but a financially healthy company will not think twice before changing some of the things that are dragging down its bottom line. They can't keep losing money forever without consequences.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MissLucy said:


> Everything !!


Can you be more specific? Inquiring ducks want to know your views on this.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

If i were the CEO of Uber, i would change "jobs". I'd sell the company fast, for like a measly $500 mil or something, and my new job would be a "travel, fun, and play" researcher


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Y'all make it sound like it is SO easy and I wish it was.
> 
> The hard and sad truth is that the only folks who can afford uber when the rates raise are 1) tourists (which you can't depend on always) and 2) people who only do it on special circumstances/occasions
> 
> ...


Travis, along with many CEOs don't know because they are not on the ground level. Also many drivers say they would change this change that, and can not run a profitable business and always complain about not making money.

Secondly, cabs are about 75% more than Uber. Many people with an income can afford it. The middle class who earn a fairly livable wage are the core of Uber, they are mostly the ones requesting those UberX rides to work every morning and afternoon to get home. I wouldn't necessarily raise rates for UberX, I would however raise the rates on UberPOOL significantly. Particularly the min fare. POOL is designed to save money on longer distance trips so all of those 4-5 block "real quick" trips would be a $15.50 min fare. Their discount will apply the further the distance. Cancellation would be $10. We all know how many of these POOL riders don't value a driver's time, so $10 cancellation fee 2 minutes.

Uber has been around for quite some time now, those big wigs up there do not know how to run a profitable business if they are losing billions every quarter. The demand is there, there are surges every single day of the week.

Of course if you are in a neighborhood where the average annual household earnings are less than $20k. But guess what? They are using Uber regularly also. Those are the POOL riders who use it frequently throughout the day to get around. Remember, Michael Jordan's biggest customer comes from this poor demographic who really can't afford it.

People who know how to manage a business usually don't get those positions because they are not part of the good ole boy club.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bump up UberX standards SLIGHTLY & run it at the old Select rate.

LOWER uberpool standards, charge uberx pricing from pax, run it in airport shuttle-type 8-12 seat deathtraps....buscab marshrutka shuttles, eastern euro style.

And, same as them, not enough pax - shuttle waits and DOES NOT MOVE (pax inside have paid already) from certain starting points or intermediate checkpoints. And said shuttle does not pick up at home or drop at destination, just along major boulevards etc.



jp300h said:


> 10) weed out shitty drivers/cars
> 
> 11) market to businesses that have frequent travelers. Have a business account setup to track expenses
> 
> ...


"Weed drivers" just leads to more of that 4.8/4.9-OR-ELSE-BYE nonsense that makes certain people hostages to their pax and the aux cord or forces them to drive in specific neighbourhoods.....



PepeLePiu said:


> So many things that can be improved and will actually make Uber profitable. The ones that drives Uber earnings are the Uber Drivers, so I would implement a few changes to the system.
> 1.- *Raise the prices.* A 10 to 15 % increase across the board will still keep Uber competitive on pricing.
> 2.- *Lower the fees.* With a 20 % fee to all drivers regardless of seniority. That will keep more drivers on the road and will eliminate part of the turnover which has become one of the biggest expenses for Uber.
> 3.- *Give Bonuses.* The best rated drivers and the ones that complete a certain amount of rides during any given week.
> ...


Dude you just described 2016 Lyft OC

...they broke it in 2017 tho :-/


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Bump up UberX standards SLIGHTLY & run it at the old Select rate.
> 
> LOWER uberpool standards, charge uberx pricing from pax, run it in airport shuttle-type 8-12 seat deathtraps....buscab marshrutka shuttles, eastern euro style.
> 
> ...


Some elements should be operational standards. There is about 8 elements that neither Uber or Lyft includes or eliminates from their platforms. Rating, fuel surcharge, fees and customer service among others. If something is working right on one, it should work fine on the other one.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Bump up UberX standards SLIGHTLY & run it at the old Select rate.
> 
> LOWER uberpool standards, charge uberx pricing from pax, run it in airport shuttle-type 8-12 seat deathtraps....buscab marshrutka shuttles, eastern euro style.
> 
> And, same as them, not enough pax - shuttle waits and DOES NOT MOVE (pax inside have paid already) from certain starting points or intermediate checkpoints


I would just charge $21.20 min fare for UberPOOL (higher booking fees) with only centralized dropoffs by city name, from there you can take an UberX. The discount applies over a longer period of time, further distance, and as matched rides come in. No rating, just a simple survey for pax. This is eliminate super cheap pax going 5 blocks. This will also eliminate "Oh, I'm running late for work." DTs will be excluded from POOL. You will not get a POOL ping on a DT. The inspections would have to be more frequent, maybe every 6 months and insurance verification 6 months and will allow vehicles up to 15 years old. UberPOOL will have its own platform, similar to UberEATS. 38% Uber cut for standalone UberPOOL platform. 25% Uber cut on X/POOL. Whoever is grandfathered in, would have the same cut they currently getting.

Min fares will increase in direct correlation with the new commission schedule. Driver pay rates will increase 10% for LUX and 25% for LUX SUV. POOL pay rates will be cut 20% per mile. No surge pay for UberPOOL either, Uber will collect 100% of surge. Per minute charges pay will also be eliminated for POOL, but will receive $3 upfront for 1st pax, $4 for 2nd, and $7 for every pax thereafter during a POOL queue. You must maintain 100% acceptance rating during the queue with 90% acceptance rating overall to qualify for this pay. You will be paid per mile to destination using UBER navigation route only. Your route is up to you, you will NOT be paid for extra mileage. Cancellations will be auto timed @2 minutes and cancellation fees will be $10 for POOL rides which the driver will receive automatically and the driver cannot confirm arrival manually. These cancellations are the only ones that will not count against the driver. Only thing will count against driver is ETA which you will get deactivated for. That way the customers are in order, and the driver still can eat after a drastic pay cut (I will still take up to 45%). X/XL stays the same, but the higher platforms would pay lower commissions as low as 5% for LUX SUV. 5-10% LUX. SELECT 10-15% 15-20% UberXL, 25% UberX, 38%-45% for POOL platform.

If you drive on multiplatforms, for example, XL/X simultaneously, you will pay only the XL commission.

Commissions will decrease to those shown above after 1 year based upon driver rating, # of trips completed, paperwork staying up to date, acceptance rating, and online hours. Meet all five parameters and you will get the commission decrease. POOL and EATS are excluded.

No more wrong rider scams either. Using NFC technology or the pax scanning a QR code on the back of the passenger seat headrest along with GPS tracking will eliminate this. No phone, no ride.

The reduced UberPOOL rates are to increase rider demand and give drivers the ability to still have income, gain more city knowledge, all while they work their way back towards reactivation on UberX.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Y'all make it sound like it is SO easy and I wish it was.
> 
> The hard and sad truth is that the only folks who can afford uber when the rates raise are 1) tourists (which you can't depend on always) and 2) people who only do it on special circumstances/occasions
> 
> ...


You're missing one big thing here, taxis, which proves everything you said wrong

Before Rideshare was a thing, taxis were the only way to get around minus mass transit (local transportation authorities like MTA, COTA, CTA, etc.) or owning your own car and driving

There are MANY people that not only use Rideshare/taxis for transportation during vacation/business, there are loads of people with disabilities, physical and mental, preventing them from driving, not to mention the elderly, and many cities that have a lackluster transit authority (like take where I'm from for example, Columbus, OH, COTA is HORRIBLE here, no train system, no subway system, it is solely a bus network, and they are often late), these people rely on taxis to get around, some of them have never even heard of Rideshare, not only can these people, who are in no way rich by any means, afford taxi rates, they actually pay them... EVERY DAY

Uber is already working on matching the prices of these lackluster transit authorities, if these people can afford to pay for a taxi over Rideshare services, they can afford Rideshare even after a rate hike

Of course in cities with a decent transit authority (New York, Chicago, Washington D.C., etc.), of course it would be cheaper and just as reliable to take the subway or a train, but even in those cities now, they are still using their local TA over taxis or Rideshare, rate hikes won't change a thing


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One more thing about pool. I prefer it to be eliminated but if not, require a minimum length ride of x miles, perhaps 3 miles.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> One more thing about pool. I prefer it to be eliminated but if not, require a minimum length ride of x miles, perhaps 3 miles.


I'm for UberPOOL when done the right way.
I will set a min fare to $21.20 and it will be discounted the further you are going. No rating, you will only get dinged for tardiness. You will get dropped of in the heart of the city. Then you can request UberX the rest of the way. Cancellation $10 auto timed and auto collected, won't count against driver. Cannot arrive early though.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I will not be replaced. Keep Dreaming.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I will not be replaced. Keep Dreaming.


HOPE Springs Eternal.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Tipping option on the app and tell people on the website tipping is appreciated instead of making it sound like you shouldn't tip the driver.

and when a ping comes in tell where the passenger is going. I hate it when I accept a ping and the person is going to the airport an hour away where I can't pick up another fare. It wastes my time and gas and going there and it makes it hard for the passenger since they have to ping another uber (I know the passengers should call first but Uber doesn't convey that). There's also times I would drive if I knew where the passenger is going. Tonight I'm not in the mood to driver but would be willing to take a passenger if they were getting picked up at a downtown bar by my house and going to another downtown location but right now I have no way of knowing if they are going a mile or 30 miles


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Get a [email protected]*$#g telephone number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If I was Travis, I would definitely fire myself.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Set price in all markets.... Like x being $1.50 a mile and .20 a min... 6 min fare 5 going to driver... No more surges. Stop messing with the app every week. Let pax request the same driver if the want too. Better customer care....cams in all cars loan for uber


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Jagent said:


> ...Travis is wasting so much money, missing so many opportunities and creating so much negative consumer emotion that it's unreal. Anyone could do a better job. Uber could pay fair wage AND totally dominate the transportation market. It's a shame that this company is run by a clown.


Well, yeah, he pretty much did look like a clown, rocking back and forth to the music in that Uber driver argument video.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't even have to read every detail of your post to know it's lol because why do you think taxis hates y'all so much?

Because most people, who normally take taxis are now taking uber... so uber has effectively taken a lion share (save New York City but that's a special breed) of taxis' business and now I see uber drivers who used to drive taxis or still does once a week to maintain their medallion but for the most part, use uber because that's where the clientele is.

So what's this about those middle class affording taxis??

At the end of the day, taxis weren't expensive when you factor in the cost of the vehicle, maintenance and of course the human driving it (shelter, food, insurance, etc) but it is expensive for the passenger usually because again,

Most folks in America cannot afford taxis other then as a luxury. Sadly even at the rates uber drops to, (because it hopes that the average American will), the average American still cannot afford to on the long haul and honestly it's not fair to you guys...

at the end of the day, this is the same reason why mass transportation is always asking and receiving money from the taxpayers despite recent price hike---transporting people is not cheap and public transportation wouldn't be cheap if they didn't have millions, sometimes a few billion, in bond money.



UubSaibot said:


> Travis, along with many CEOs don't know because they are not on the ground level. Also many drivers say they would change this change that, and can not run a profitable business and always complain about not making money.
> 
> Secondly, cabs are about 75% more than Uber. Many people with an income can afford it. The middle class who earn a fairly livable wage are the core of Uber, they are mostly the ones requesting those UberX rides to work every morning and afternoon to get home. I wouldn't necessarily raise rates for UberX, I would however raise the rates on UberPOOL significantly. Particularly the min fare. POOL is designed to save money on longer distance trips so all of those 4-5 block "real quick" trips would be a $15.50 min fare. Their discount will apply the further the distance. Cancellation would be $10. We all know how many of these POOL riders don't value a driver's time, so $10 cancellation fee 2 minutes.
> 
> ...





Mikedamirault said:


> You're missing one big thing here, taxis, which proves everything you said wrong
> 
> Before Rideshare was a thing, taxis were the only way to get around minus mass transit (local transportation authorities like MTA, COTA, CTA, etc.) or owning your own car and driving
> 
> ...


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Per minute rate >= (local minimum wage per hour / 60 minutes) * 4 / 3


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

I would allow driver to set the rate they would wish to drive at. That is the way IT SHOULD BE. Surprised Uber hasn't done that yet.

I would install an option in Rider app to select personal drivers if available and online, also use this for scheduled rides.

I would make inspections on cars every 3 months mandatory.

I would still take close to 30% plus booking fee from fares.... Because I am so good at running Uber...


----------



## Deldad41 (Oct 31, 2016)

Conclusion: Get rid of travis any other idiot can do a better job.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Most folks in America cannot afford taxis other then as a luxury. Sadly even at the rates uber drops to, (because it hopes that the average American will), the average American still cannot afford to on the long haul and honestly it's not fair to you guys...


That is entirely false

If "most folks in America" can't afford a taxi, then expalin the thousands upon thousands of senior citizens on SSI and disabled people on SSDI that take a taxi daily without issue? Sure SOME of them use Uber to get around, but many seniors don't understand "these new fangled smartphones and apps" or just plainly never heard of it, I know many seniors who still have a flip phone and their only reason for not getting a smartphone is because their flip phone is simple, try requesting an Uber on a flip phone

As for people not being able to afford long haul trips, many people don't take long haul trips to begin with, unless the trip is somewhat in range, most people just Uber or take a taxi to their local greyhound station

Taxis are nothing close to luxury, they are just low quality for a higher price, to be honest, riding in a taxi in 2017 is just an embarrassment


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

nameless313 said:


> I would allow driver to set the rate they would wish to drive at. That is the way IT SHOULD BE. Surprised Uber hasn't done that yet.
> 
> I would install an option in Rider app to select personal drivers if available and online, also use this for scheduled rides.


Agreed! The pax will see top three "offers" showing rates (TNC would set floor & ceiling depending on particular market). If pax doesn't like those, swipe screen see next three. They could even set app to always show lowest offers first, etc. Seattle for instance, the floor would be the current rate, the ceiling (for X) would be, let's say, $3.50/mile & .90 cents per minute.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Exactly. I don't understand why they don't do this. It would stabilize a lot of issues they have.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

circle1 said:


> Actually, imo, rather than a 20% fare increase (which would be a price shock), just increase the minimum fare to $10, which would pretty much eliminate these late-night burger & 7-11 runs!


As a passenger, I say hell to the no to the $10 minimum fare,
how about you just remove that stupid booking fee..



Mikedamirault said:


> Here's just a few I can think of...
> 
> 1. Make deals with airports, giving Rideshare access to all airports
> 
> ...


Looks as though most of your suggestions requires pissing on the passengers so to your suggestions as I say thumbs down and as a CEO you are fired..


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> That is entirely false
> 
> If "most folks in America" can't afford a taxi, then expalin the thousands upon thousands of senior citizens on SSI and disabled people on SSDI that take a taxi daily without issue? Sure SOME of them use Uber to get around, but many seniors don't understand "these new fangled smartphones and apps" or just plainly never heard of it, I know many seniors who still have a flip phone and their only reason for not getting a smartphone is because their flip phone is simple, try requesting an Uber on a flip phone
> 
> ...


Actually I was on a disabled label for a while, and so I got taxi vouchers because of this.

So before you cite those who are on SSI and SSDI as a de-bunk for my reasoning; you may want to do a bit of research. I know for a fact that taxi vouchers are given and it's at the expense of the city/county/state/federal aka taxpayers. Also ssi stands for social security income no? That means they're already relying on the system to a certain extent. This is a system that's already heavily saturated with receivers.

Let me know if a healthy portion of the US residents/citizens/etc have at least 2k in savings. That's the true test of whether folks can afford to take daily trips of $10+ one way.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I was on a disabled label for a while, and so I got taxi vouchers because of this.
> 
> So before you cite those who are on SSI and SSDI as a de-bunk for my reasoning; you may want to do a bit of research. I know for a fact that taxi vouchers are given and it's at the expense of the city/county/state/federal aka taxpayers. Also ssi stands for social security income no? That means they're already relying on the system to a certain extent. This is a system that's already heavily saturated with receivers.
> 
> Let me know if a healthy portion of the US residents/citizens/etc have at least 2k in savings. That's the true test of whether folks can afford to take daily trips of $10+ one way.


I can tell you for a fact that when I work Yellow Cab bellcab of San Bernardino there were many drivers never saw a dollar bill all they did was corporate accounts vouchers and coupons..


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> As a passenger, I say hell to the no to the $10 minimum fare,
> how about you just remove that stupid booking fee..
> 
> Looks as though most of your suggestions requires pissing on the passengers so to your suggestions as I say thumbs down and as a CEO you are fired..


Then you can walk or wait on the bus. If you don't have $10, I don't want you in my car in the first place.

If I could opt out of all minimum fare rides, I would. This idea that somehow Uber drivers should subsidize the travel of low income people is hogwash.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Great ideas! I would hire you....


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Eliminate "Up Front Pricing"
Instead, give an estimate (Ex.-$17-$20)
Charge customers/pay drivers based on time and miles.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

1/Register Uber as transportation company.
2/Define car requirements " Size, age, and environmental friendly , Hybrid for cities.
3/ Stop accepting regular insurance, ride shearing insurance as a must.
4/ Access to platform only registered business owners.
5/ Profesional, background check with finger prints.
6/Negotiat prices with drivers partners.
7/ Include tip option on platform.
8/Limit driver access to certain area, certain period of day, have a schedule how many driver can operate in some areas in certain period of day or night.
9/ Uber pool include base fare fees for all riders.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 80 bucks would be worth it, if everything else on my list was fulfilled.


Just take the fee out in 4 easy payments


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Double down on TK's policies.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I was on a disabled label for a while, and so I got taxi vouchers because of this.
> 
> So before you cite those who are on SSI and SSDI as a de-bunk for my reasoning; you may want to do a bit of research. I know for a fact that taxi vouchers are given and it's at the expense of the city/county/state/federal aka taxpayers. Also ssi stands for social security income no? That means they're already relying on the system to a certain extent. This is a system that's already heavily saturated with receivers.
> 
> Let me know if a healthy portion of the US residents/citizens/etc have at least 2k in savings. That's the true test of whether folks can afford to take daily trips of $10+ one way.


Actually, I happened to know people with disabilities who relied on taxis (this was before Rideshare was a thing though), and yes, they were on SSI/SSDI, and no, they paid out of pocket, not using vouchers, and yes, they got by fine, I happen to have a disability myself and am on SSDI, most of the people I know and have grown up knowing have some sort of disability and are on SSDI, food stamps and/or welfare, none of them were ever issued disability vouchers for taxi rides

And I was just using SSI/SSDI as an example of what kind of income they had, I agree taxis are expensive, but not to the point that only people that have $2k+ in savings can afford it, I'm pretty sure people would still be able to afford and would still use Uber (or other Rideshare services) even with a rate hike

And even with taxis being expensive, I wouldn't consider it a luxury, like I said, I find it more of an embarrassment knowing you can get a better service for less, riding a taxi is in no way a luxurious experience

And SSI actually stands for supplemental security income


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> Actually, I happened to know people with disabilities who relied on taxis (this was before Rideshare was a thing though), and yes, they were on SSI/SSDI, and no, they paid out of pocket, not using vouchers, and yes, they got by fine, I happen to have a disability myself and am on SSDI, most of the people I know and have grown up knowing have some sort of disability and are on SSDI, food stamps and/or welfare, none of them were ever issued disability vouchers for taxi rides
> 
> And I was just using SSI/SSDI as an example of what kind of income they had, I agree taxis are expensive, but not to the point that only people that have $2k+ in savings can afford it, I'm pretty sure people would still be able to afford and would still use Uber (or other Rideshare services) even with a rate hike
> 
> ...


Back in the olden days before ride share...

(at least in orlando)

People of means only took taxis in 3 situations..

1. going to and from the airport
2. when they were a tourist
3. When they COULDN'T drive by accident or design.
(car won't run)
(drunk)
(injured)
(lost license)

The poor people took taxis a lot , usually to fill the gap in public transportation. They didn't like shelling out for taxis, but they did. Because they had to. What has changed?

Not a whole heck of a lot... honestly...

There's a LOT of people delusional enough to think that it's now cost effective to pay people to drive them around. These idiots never paid taxis to drive them around in the past, and now they take uber.

If they rates were to double or triple, or worse, they will simply stop taking ubers, they won't switch to taxis.

Statistics everywhere... say that uber created A LOT of business that wasn't taken from the cab insustry, my statement kinda follows along those lines.

If the rates were to ever come up to the point where we can make a living... the market share will shrink by probobly a LOT...

And that is what SHOULD happen.
If you fix all of uber's problems, they will hemorrhage customers and probobly spin out of control as there won't be enough business for the drivers to stay busy, support will need cut back, they will have too many servers, and they will need to run on far FAR less in revenue.

The way the market is right now is a bubble, a bubble that could pop any day. Given how deep uber is in debt, I don't know how uber can survive this bobble popping.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You know. Our society is messed up. All these passengers love getting their cheap rides. Uber loves making their money. People love winning. But us drivers are getting the short end of the deal. So why are we all still doing this? 

Let me ask you this. Does Travis have any kind of heart? Does he care at all of us?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I wouldn't do anything. I'd gain my personal net worth to $6B, sell my preferred stock to some other fringe investors, and retire in Bermuda.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> You know. Our society is messed up. All these passengers love getting their cheap rides. Uber loves making their money. People love winning. But us drivers are getting the short end of the deal. So why are we all still doing this?
> 
> Let me ask you this. Does Travis have any kind of heart? Does he care at all of us?


Are you familiar with the story ray kroc, did you see the movie the founder, his most famous line is
"if my competitor was drowning I would walk over and stick a hose in his mouth..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

If I were uber's ceo, I'd 
1) go public with the stock
2) sell my shares
3) buy a small country and live happily ever after


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


That is for Travis to figure out. I think it is too late for uber though too much had blood.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> . But us drivers are getting the short end of the deal. So why are we all still doing this?
> 
> Let me ask you this. Does Travis have any kind of heart? Does he care at all of us?


Why are YOU still doing it? Why anybody else is doing it is irrelevant. You have shown time and time again that uber is not right for you and you are not right for uber.

Of course Travis or damn near any other CEO of any major company don't care about those lowest on totem pole.


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

Just one thing that i would do. Flatten the surge curve. I see it spike up to 3-4.x on a regular basis for a few minutes. Riders have learned that if they see a surge, just waiting ten minutes will see the rates return to normal. If surges increased at a third the rate and stuck around three times longer, we as drivers would get far more of them and riders would pay it more often since it wouldn't cut as deeply into their accounts


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jp300h said:


> Why are YOU still doing it? Why anybody else is doing it is irrelevant. You have shown time and time again that uber is not right for you and you are not right for uber.
> 
> Of course Travis or damn near any other CEO of any major company don't care about those lowest on totem pole.


You know what probably nothing wrong with that, it's CEOs job to build a powerful company,

When uber says things like, lower fares and more drivers means more Earnings that is not a lie, it is more earnings for uber..


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> You know what probably nothing wrong with that, it's CEOs job to build a powerful company .


Ya, that is business. Right or wrong that is how it is. Some companies do it right and have a very positive work culture, but they are a minority.


----------



## caesar17 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


You are hired as new CEO! 
Please also add pax ride discounts or credits for uber drivers. (i.e. discounted rates for us drivers to use when we use uber as passengers)


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Every morning I wake up, look in the mirror and say to myself:






In my best Borat impersonation.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Back in the olden days before ride share...
> 
> (at least in orlando)
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much how it was here too, people of means who could drive, would, and the only reason they would take a taxi is if they couldn't/shouldn't or for convenience (for the same reasons you described)



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The poor people took taxis a lot , usually to fill the gap in public transportation. They didn't like shelling out for taxis, but they did. Because they had to. What has changed?
> 
> Not a whole heck of a lot... honestly...


Yeah, that was what I was trying to explain to sellkatsell, people with low income, seniors and people with disabilities took taxis around (when they couldn't use the local TA system), not because they didn't mind paying for it, but because they didn't have a choice

I think that's why many people here don't understand the different markets today, and why Rideshare services run differently in each market, people in a market with a decent TA network (New York for example), you can get almost anywhere by walking and TA services alone (subways, trains, busses), there was just no reason to own or drive a car, and finding parking is hard and expensive

Other markets on the other hand have a lackluster TA network or no TA network at all, a big issue I see where I live (Columbus, OH) is that we have probably one of the worst TA systems in the nation, COTA, in the downtown area it sometimes works out (minus busses being late), but once you get up to the suburbs, busses are almost nonexistent, and you don't really see them except for at the malls, and while there are bus stops littered everywhere in the suburbs, the bus only runs once in the morning and once in the afternoon, and if that bus is early/late and you happen to miss it, you're SOL, which wouldn't be that bad if COTA offered alternates like a subway system or a train system, but COTA doesn't even offer that

Taxi companies here loved that, as if someone missed the only bus of the day, they were forced to call a taxi

As for places without a TA network, if taxis didn't service the area, you were forced to own a car and drive, no exceptions, Rideshare kind of changed the game as you could possibly get an Uber... If one happens to be passing by



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a LOT of people delusional enough to think that it's now cost effective to pay people to drive them around. These idiots never paid taxis to drive them around in the past, and now they take uber.
> 
> If they rates were to double or triple, or worse, they will simply stop taking ubers, they won't switch to taxis.


Depends on the situation and the market, people here would still use Uber even with a rate hike, as it's sometimes the only way to get around, like you said, those same people wouldn't switch to taxis (except if there's a surge, I've seen that happen right in front of me), but they will be willing to pay more knowing that either they have to pay it, or they aren't going anywhere (which shows, as we have the highest rates in the state, and some pay even during surge)



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Statistics everywhere... say that uber created A LOT of business that wasn't taken from the cab insustry, my statement kinda follows along those lines.
> 
> If the rates were to ever come up to the point where we can make a living... the market share will shrink by probobly a LOT...


Depending by market, I can see that happening, many of the Uber/Lyft converts are those who solely took TA network transportation, now instead of hopping from bus to bus, train to train, sub car to sub car or a mixture of the three to get around, now they can get nonstop transportation from A to B for less than a taxi, maybe not as cheap as the TA transportation, but still affordably, if Uber's rates were to go up, they may slowly start to go back to their TA transportation

Like I mentioned before though, in some markets, like here, you could raise rates to just shy of a taxi, and you would only have 3 options on the weekend

1. Don't go out and drink/party

2. Go out, drink/party, drive yourself, risk DUI (which is a huge risk here)

3. Go out, drink/party, and surrender to the high prices of transportation

To those who can't drive or rely on transportation, you're not going anywhere unless you surrender

That's what the biggest selling point for Rideshare is here, get Uber or get stranded, many people here (including me) just use it as a safety net



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And that is what SHOULD happen.
> If you fix all of uber's problems, they will hemorrhage customers and probobly spin out of control as there won't be enough business for the drivers to stay busy, support will need cut back, they will have too many servers, and they will need to run on far FAR less in revenue.
> 
> The way the market is right now is a bubble, a bubble that could pop any day. Given how deep uber is in debt, I don't know how uber can survive this bobble popping.


Sure the bubble would pop and they would hemorrhage customers, but that wouldn't completely end Rideshare, Uber would just do what they have done already, pull out of problem markets

It's like going to a convenience store vs going to a grocery store, convenience stores (like 7-11 or some Gas station out in BFE) sell some of the same products that you can get at your local Kroger, Safeway, Giant Eagle/Market District, Winn-Dixie, Publix, etc., but at a higher price

Sure if you live in the hustle and bustle of the big city, you can zip right into your local Kroger and buy a gallon of milk and a loaf of bread and walk out spending around $4, but say you live out in the boondocks and your only local choices are "The Liberty Shop", "The Filling Station" or the Mobil station down the street and it costs you $8 for the gallon and a loaf, or you can drive 10mi to the local Walmart and get it for that same $4

Now the real question is, when the Kroger and Walmart sell it for $4, how does TLS, TFS and Mobil stay in business charging double for the same thing? Simple, people are willing to pay double than drive the 10mi to spend half

Same with Rideshare, if you already have a good affordable transportation system in place, it makes no sense to pay more, but if the alternative is already lackluster and pointless to use, it's worth spending the extra on transportation you can rely on, as I mentioned before Uber is more reliable than COTA, you could raise the prices to close to a taxi and people will still take Uber over COTA simply because it's reliable, else risk never leaving home


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Upon becoming CEO,*
i would initially up fares zero to 20% depending on the market location,
Then a small increase every 3 months,
I would temporary lower all commissions to 15% for uberX and XL drivers*,*
I would increase Rider referrals to $10 instead of the $5 we get now,
I would give some serious cash Rewards when you reach certain Milestone in Rider referrals,
( you drivers don't want to know how many Rider referrals I get every week)
*
Requirement to ride uber,*
New minimum fare would be $6.99,
I would temporarily returned the Safe Ride fee, booking fee to $1,
But the passenger will pay the booking fee it will not come out of the minimum fare*,*

New rider account holders must submit photo ID when applying to Ride with Uber*,
Uber Rider account holders must use the actual first name as shown in their ID,

*
Riders will be notified not to request rides for minors,

Riders will be penalized for excessive canceling, with time outs

I would not abolish the rating system but I would try to make it more fair for both Rider and Driver, how*,
*
Respect drivers privacy and their cars,

Riders will be informed within the Uber app,
"remember that the driver also rates you, both Riders and drivers are rewarded for high ratings,"

list of rules and etiquette of being a Uber Rider will be emailed to the new rider

*Requirement to drive uber,*
Must be a license driver for 5 years before applying to drive uber,
Telephone interview to be done before any paperwork is done, before on boarding begins,
After the telephone interview, a list of rules and etiquette of being a transportation driver will be emailed to the new potential drive,

Must get a full DOT type physical,

full inspection of your car by bar Certified mechanic, then once every 6 months,
Department of Justice fingerprinting,
Drug and alcohol screening, then at least one random check yearly,
If you don't do your random drug test within 21 days of being notified you are deactivated,

TNC driver ID similar to the taxi ID, you see on taxi driver dashboard,

At some point within 90 days of becoming a driver a secret Uber spy passenger will request you, this secret Uber passenger exiting your car will leave a burner phone clearly visible on the seat, after you complete the trip Uber will make it appear like your uber app is having some type of error, within 5 to 10 minutes you will receive a phone call from the passenger asking if you have found lost phone, if you do not return it you are deactivated,

Will add more later as I think them up, I'm tired..


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd raise mileage rates to 75% of what the nearest, largest taxi company is charging.

I"d raise the flag drop 50% on all meters.

I'd set the hourly rate to whatever the local largest taxi company is charging.

install tipping option.

I'd drop the booking fee, and charge 30% of fare, and drivers would know, after each trip, what the rider is being billed. The booking fee is a source of contention, it's game playing, and drivers resent it. 30% or a flat weekly fee, whichever driver prefers ( no company can be profitable at 20%, but Uber's rate is closer to this, anyway, when you factor in your booking fee which you are not getting a share of, what I'm doing here is putting it all above board, no game playing, sleight of hand BS ).

I'd allow drivers to opt out of UberPool.

Allow drivers to opt for a weekly fee of $300 per week "radio service" (in San Diego, would vary from city to city -- this is for those who really want to put in the hours, and profit from them ).

I'd install surcharges to out of county destinations.

I'd end the star rating system and replace with thumbs up, or thumbs down, rating, because this is honest.

I'd end the complex vehicle hierarchy and simplify it. UberXs, UberBlack, and UberSUV. Rates for these would be, Black = 125% of the rates of the largest taxi company in your city, SUV 150% of the rate of the largest taxi company in your city. Selects and XLs just suck up profits from the state licensed drivers. So, if you are driving a Lexus, a BMI, Cadillac, or Suburban, etc., you will be required to get a PUC license ( or whatever it is in your state ) if you want to benefit from the higher rates, but you will be required to have commercial license, and commercial plates. My view is that if you are purchasing an expensive vehicle, you are in the pro class, so anything less than a licensed vehicle doesn't make sense, it's half-arsed., either do it right or get a prius, camry, accord, etc.

I'd allow for reservations, and driver preference for riders ( they can request, if available, certain drivers they really like, if they are available, most taxi companies allow for this, these are called "personals" in the taxi business ).

I'd encourage rider feedback as to how to improve service.

I'd lower the insurance deductible to $500 (should be able to afford the extra cost with the increased rates ).

I'd replace all the not needed staff
and all staff who are not really needed to run a transportation company and replace with staff who actually answer phones.

I'd end the driverless car program, it's a money pit that can't bear fruit until long after, based on current profit projections ( all in the red )
Uber is bankrupt.

I'd hire the Naval equivalent of "MasterChief Of the Navy", ( the spokesperson for the enlisted ), and this person would be the spokesperson, ombudsman, for drivers and their needs, beefs, etc.

I'd install community rooms in the bigger cities ( where it's doable ), a place where Uber drivers can hang out, get to know other drivers, when taking breaks, which would have a food/juice bar, pool tables, darts, and lounge chairs/sofas, etc. I would do this because I believe this would improve driver morale, and unlike Uber management who pay lip service to this, I really would care about driver morale, because the rider's only experience with Uber is through the driver.

A happy driver is a happy rider. You can't have one without the other.



painfreepc said:


> *Upon becoming CEO,*
> 
> I would temporary lower all commissions to 15% for uberX and XL drivers*,*
> .


the commission, when you factor in the booking fee Uber charges driver, is actually much higher.

If all Uber did was charge 20% of rider fares, and 15% of the higher cars, it would not be able to operate profitably.

In fact, for a transportation company to operate profitably, they would have to charge around 30% - 35%.
One of the big reasons Uber is not profitable, it charges drivers too little, but they know they would lose drivers if they charged more.
but, the only reason they can't is because the rates are way too low.

So, my point is, this commission wouldn't be an issue if the rates were closer to what a taxi charges, that's how Id' do it.
So, 70% for driver of a $2.50 per mile rate, that's a lot better than he or she is getting right now, and there's profitability
for the parent company. This would result in fewer fares, but historically speaking, exclusive car transportation was never
meant to compete with buses, and that is what uber is trying to do now, compete with buses, and it's nuts. The current level of ridership is wholly artificial given that rates are subsidized, (by drivers ) for all intents and purposes. Setting rates to realistic levels, de-subsidizing the market, the market would fall/rise to it's natural level.

the slab upon which the house of Uber is built is faulty, it goes like this, Travis said "I want riding an Uber to be cheaper than owning a car". All of uber's efforts are predicated on this philosophy, the super cheap rates, and the driverless cars.

This is a conundrum, because it doesn't square with driver's, since they own a car and have to pay for it's upkeep, nor will it square with uber if and when it implements driverless cars and then Uber will be responsible for fleet upkeep.

Basically, Uber is founded on an unworkable idea (insofar as rate philosophy).

It's basically insane.

Oh, eah, and for handicapped people: Many large cities have van pool city sponsored ride programs to cover this group. As a taxi driver, I never flinched from taking a wheelchair customer, I just folded it up, and put it in the trunk. However, these things might not fit into priuses, so there'd have to be a way for a rider to select a sedan with a larger trunk, such as a camry.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Nothing. Business is booming.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> As a passenger, I say hell to the no to the $10 minimum fare,
> how about you just remove that stupid booking fee.. as a CEO you are fired..


As pax _*you're*_ fired! 



Polomarko said:


> 3/ Stop accepting regular insurance, ride shearing insurance as a must.


Actually, if someone were to put up a few million dollars, TNC ICs could form their own insurance fund. Known as/called either
- mutual fund; owned by its policy holders collectively (some insurers that contain the name "mutual" in their name may have converted to capital stock form of business).
or
- reciprocal insurer/interinsurance exchange; subscribers who are all in agreement. You must qualify for membership


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

circle1 said:


> As pax _*you're*_ fired!
> 
> Actually, if someone were to put up a few million dollars, TNC ICs could form their own insurance fund. Known as/called either
> - mutual fund; owned by its policy holders collectively (some insurers that contain the name "mutual" in their name may have converted to capital stock form of business).
> ...


Why do rich people pay for auto insurance, house insurance,
how come they don't guess cover themselves by putting up a bond.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> People of means only took taxis in 3 situations..
> 1. going to and from the airport
> 2. when they were a tourist
> 3. When they COULDN'T drive by accident or design.
> ...


So here you're saying, first, that people with money only took taxis b'cause they had to, then you say poor people took taxis "a lot."



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a LOT of people delusional enough to think that it's now cost effective to pay people to drive them around. These idiots never paid taxis to drive them around in the past, and now they take uber.


Well, poor people always thought so, right? The "idiots" statement contradicts your earlier statement.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If they rates were to double or triple, or worse, they will simply stop taking ubers, they won't switch to taxis.


But the poor people will still take ride share . . . because it's _*cheaper*_ than taxis, and a hellava lot better than the bus!



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If the rates were to ever come up to the point where we can make a living... the market share will shrink by probobly a LOT...


Wait, what?? If our rates go up by 15%?? That would still be far cheaper than a taxi. It cost me $55 to go 20 miles!!



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If you fix all of uber's problems, they will hemorrhage customers and probobly spin out of control as there won't be enough business for the drivers to stay busy, support will need cut back, they will have too many servers, and they will need to run on far FAR less in revenue.


Must disagree with this conclusion.



painfreepc said:


> Why do rich people pay for auto insurance, house insurance,
> how come they don't guess cover themselves by putting up a bond.


THAT's a luxury. It's a function of capital accumulation & investment. Also, one has to figure what the best rate-of-return on their capital is (best place to use/park one's money). Tying-up your money in a bond may not be the best use of the money. Better to let insurance companies and their actuaries do the heavy lifting!


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Agree with most of you, except the ones that go like cashing out for Travis and some other stupid remarks. Main point is that Uber doesn't give a FFnnn s***t about it's drivers, there are always more that are willing to make less then minimum to drive their private car into nothing worth anymore. Travis is selling stock to investors with the claim of driver less cars, around 80% of his cost for Uber. THIS IS NOT GONNA HAPPEN ANYTIME SOON!!, any driver with a few months experience will attest to that.

Suggestion to Uber people that monitor this forum and report back to their management:

1: UberPOOL is a major pain in the a**ss for any driver, not profitable and guaranteed to loose money. Try this:
Get your driver-less cars to accept only UberPOOL rides and give your drivers the option to opt out of Pool rides altogether. Try it for a month and see how much MORE ff**nn money you loose on those rides to what you are already loosing at this time (I believe about 1/2 a billion a quarter or so??). Get your cleaning crews ready to wash away the puke, garbage and everything else that these looser Pool riders leave behind in YOUR car, try to get that cell phone (or worse like a wallet or something) back to your rider, pick up Pool riders in alleys or parking lots that Google maps drops off your Pool requests and the list goes on! Well, at least you don't have to punish your driver with 4 points for a no show after 2 minutes, good deal, right?

2: RAISE your fares and allow (read force) tips, we (drivers that is) are allowed to make money for this gig and this is the United States.

3: Stop going through drivers like you change your underwear, treat them right and they (the good ones) will stay loyal and give Uber a good reputation like it deserves. Uber is a great concept, keeps drunken drivers off the road, gives people an alternative to airport parking and much more, but you're ruining it with your cheap fares, e.g. attracting trash to our cars, Pool rides that riders do not even understand they ordered it (geez, I got to catch a plane, why do you pick up other passengers), driver incentives that don't make any sense and much more of the BS explained in this thread. 

Stop wasting your investor's money on more algorithms to monitor how fast we accelerate or how we brake (we're dealing with traffic you morons!) and wake up Travis and Uber management crew, you're going down if you do not pay attention to your only real assets, your loyal drivers that make Uber work!!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I would spend my billions before Goldman Sachs calls in the note.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I can tell you for a fact that when I work Yellow Cab bellcab of San Bernardino there were many drivers never saw a dollar bill all they did was corporate accounts vouchers and coupons..





Mikedamirault said:


> Actually, I happened to know people with disabilities who relied on taxis (this was before Rideshare was a thing though), and yes, they were on SSI/SSDI, and no, they paid out of pocket, not using vouchers, and yes, they got by fine, I happen to have a disability myself and am on SSDI, most of the people I know and have grown up knowing have some sort of disability and are on SSDI, food stamps and/or welfare, none of them were ever issued disability vouchers for taxi rides
> 
> And I was just using SSI/SSDI as an example of what kind of income they had, I agree taxis are expensive, but not to the point that only people that have $2k+ in savings can afford it, I'm pretty sure people would still be able to afford and would still use Uber (or other Rideshare services) even with a rate hike
> 
> ...


Please see above
Also even though my "disability" was chemotherapy treatment that didn't allow me to use public transportation; I did do so on the days that I could. Disability isn't an automatic pass for vouchers, but they do exist.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Please see above
> Also even though my "disability" was chemotherapy treatment that didn't allow me to use public transportation; I did do so on the days that I could. Disability isn't an automatic pass for vouchers, but they do exist.


Yes, you're right, taxi vouchers do exist, I never disagreed to that, I just said that I knew people who had a disability that prevented them from driving and they rode taxis to get around and paid out of pocket for them

As mears troll said, while it was an expense they weren't happy to pay, and it does cut into their income quite a bit, they did get by fine with it

I'm sorry to hear you had to go through chemo, I know the treatments can really take a lot out of you


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

He (and his board) needs to work back from what what he needs to do to take Uber to an IPO within the next two years.

Not spending money on big black cash swallowing holes like driverless cars would be a good idea. Let the car industry worry about that.

Avoiding costly lawsuits is also a good idea.

He needs to strengthen the Uber brand and service offer.

He needs to pay taxes in the countries that he is committed to long term.

He should consider a share deal for any 1000+ five star drivers at IPO time, so that Uber becomes in part an employee owned company.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Phatboy said:


> He (and his board) needs to work back from what what he needs to do to take Uber to an IPO within the next two years.
> 
> Not spending money on big black cash swallowing holes like driverless cars would be a good idea. Let the car industry worry about that.


If Oops!ber backed-down on SDCs, they'd see a YUUGE backlash from investors and the media.


----------



## Williamc.drescher (Mar 14, 2017)

Treat your most valued employees (your drivers) with respect! You treat us like shit! Lowering fares and screwing us on surge just to increase your ridership!

Sunday I drove a passenger 55 miles to the Akron - Canton Airport, and turned around to drive 60 miles home! This trip was at 5 am in the morning and I was tired, but I was driving a 3 stop fare before this and had 2 requests for this fare while I was en route with the 3 trip fare I was driving! I wanted to go home but it seemed I was the only driver avaliable! So I said what the heck it is only a few miles from home! I arrive at the pick up location (15 miles from the request) and the passenger wants a fare to the Akron - Canton Airport 55 miles away! Now I was paid $90 to drive a passenger a month earlier to Canton, OH another 11 miles down the road! 
And all UBER is willing to pay me for this trip is $35! Excuse me including the 15 miles I drove from the request I drove 130 miles to drive this person to the Airport and home again and it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes! All for $35!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Williamc.drescher said:


> Treat your most valued employees (your drivers) with respect! You treat us like shit! Lowering fares and screwing us on surge just to increase your ridership!
> 
> Sunday I drove a passenger 55 miles to the Akron - Canton Airport, and turned around to drive 60 miles home! This trip was at 5 am in the morning and I was tired, but I was driving a 3 stop fare before this and had 2 requests for this fare while I was en route with the 3 trip fare I was driving! I wanted to go home but it seemed I was the only driver avaliable! So I said what the heck it is only a few miles from home! I arrive at the pick up location (15 miles from the request) and the passenger wants a fare to the Akron - Canton Airport 55 miles away! Now I was paid $90 to drive a passenger a month earlier to Canton, OH another 11 miles down the road!
> And all UBER is willing to pay me for this trip is $35! Excuse me including the 15 miles I drove from the request I drove 130 miles to drive this person to the Airport and home again and it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes! All for $35!


Now that sucks. I've had runs like that. Sad and I try to only drive the surge to make rides like that worth it. Keep your app offline til you see surge. Ignore acceptance rate. And cancel if it's not surge and you accidently accept. Then that situation will never happen again.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

circle1 said:


> So here you're saying, first, that people with money only took taxis b'cause they had to, then you say poor people took taxis "a lot."
> 
> Well, poor people always thought so, right? The "idiots" statement contradicts your earlier statement.
> 
> ...


There's another thing i'm going to point out...

The poor people, they used to get a lot of $5-10 cab rides (they still do) that's only a few dollars more (or less) than uber's minimum, it's only a few miles down the road to hit that.

The above $5-10 cab rides are like 1-2 miles.. and a 1-2 mile uber ride is still like $6.20. So the price isn't much off. Which is odd.

However you can go up to TEN MILES and still be under $10 with the uber rates they way they are. You can actually go up to 4 miles and still be a minimum trip.

But right now someone might have a $10 uber to work each way, that's not out of the realm of being too expensive is it?

Well in taxi that $10 trip is closer to $30-40+ tip...

No one can afford that on a daily basis, if they CAN afford that they can afford a car, which in the past in the past they did.

And in orlando... the rates can go up 150% and STILL be cheaper than a taxi...

That's the problem...

The rates are UNDER HALF of what they were for X when uber started here in Orlando.

The rates are SOOO cheap that people are getting uber rides who never got them before to get around. They arn't even taking money from the cabs anymore, they are taking money out of.. i have no idea honestly.

To get to my house from downtown Orlando in an uber is $10-14 in an uberX, in a taxi it's $27-29

Can you affford $10-14... 5 times a week?

That's $50-70.... that's not impossible to afford. If i needed to i could pull it off.

In a taxi that 5 trips is...

$135-145 (plus tip) so probobly $150 to 160... That's $100 MORE than what uber would charge to do that 5 times.

(at least in orlando) Uber is generating far more than they have taken off taxis.. if the rates came up to reasonable they would be doubling... at least... and there are STILL markets in the US where UberX is STILL more if orlando's rates doubled.

There are people who are getting $8-10 uber rides instead of owning a car, if the rates were to triple..
Go up to $1.95 a mile (still 25% less than a taxi)

Then how many do you think will be spending $24-30 uber rides EVERY DAY...

Not as many...

Orlando rates are so incredibly low, relative to uber rates elsewhere, that there is a huge bubble forming that when the rates do go up.. (65c a mile is WAY TOO LOW) that the whole thing is going to crash at all once.

So.. maybe I do know what i'm talking about...

And the tourists who paid $110 a head for universal studios stickets and $200 a night for a hotel room can pay $50 each way to get to their hotel... they don't need to be paying $10-15 each way taking uber.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

People that can't afford $10-$12 bucks for a ride should either walk or take the bus. If I could opt out of every ride paying less than $12, I would.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

my feeling is that nearly all of the OP's suggestions are designed to lose money

i personally believe all Trav can do to actually make money in the next 3 years or so (before the company goes under) is vertically integrate (including Square payments by buying Square, displaying in-car ads on a Square tablet when it's not asking for tips, creating an Uber credit union to handle leasing credit checks and and serve as a bank, at the very least) and take a cut of all of that


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> But you are CEO you would lose to Lyft hahhahhahahahahahahahahah...


Exactly.
Every idea there costs Uber market share.
No one addresses the 3 billion dollars a year Uber is losing.


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

All your calculations are right of course, and yes, I did address the 3B they're loosing every year. I'm not an accountant or rocket scientist (geezz, I drive for Uber, smart guy that I am), but there must be some way to communicate to Uber that they can have a profitable business that they can take public one day and get the investors what they are looking for, return. But......, they have to take care of their 2 main assets:

1: Their technology, it is good and getting better, they can monitor and manage through this, top notch (I've been in technology all my long live and I do know the difference), covered!
2: Their drivers, the ones that have been loyal to them and make their money. THAT IS WHERE THEY FAIL!! They'll hire anybody with a drivers license and a 4 door car. This is where they're going to loose unless they take better care of those drivers that take care of their pax, are professional and care. 

Uber; treat your loyal drivers better and your bottom line will increase dramatically, remember, we pay for, the cars that drive for you, you just take your 20 - 25%, no strings attached.

Whatever, with their attitude, who knows............


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Imagine if Uber lowered the deactivation warnibg letter to 3.75 and also took only 20% commission for every ride a driver received 5 stars. Drivers would rather less pressure about their ratings potentially leading to deactivation and would instead be motivated to provide excellent service to get higher fares. Reward the 5 star rides with a( 5% decrease in commission)in lieu of putting in a tipping option by app.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

*Things that wouldn't cost Uber any money *(other than app development cost)*:*
-_*Add tipping in the app*_ - self-explanatory
-_*Add a "favorite" feature*_ - After a ride a driver can choose to "favorite" a rider and a rider can "favorite" a driver, if both choose to add each other to the "favorite" list then future requests from the rider will first go to the closest driver on their favorite list, driver will see that request is coming from a "favorited" rider.
-_*More detailed rider ratings*_ - a single star rating tells me nothing. One driver might give a low score because a PAX talks too much, another might give a low score because a PAX talks too little. It's a totally worthless system. At the very least allow stars in various categories (attitude, promptness, follows rules, etc), and allowing drivers to leave notes would be even better ("tipper", "tried to scam a free ride", etc).
-*Limit PAX ratings* - Only allow a rider to rate their driver after they've taken like 10 trips. A new rider has no point of reference for rating a driver.
-*Show how many rides a PAX has taken* - a 5.0 rating doesn't mean much if it's your first ride, but a 5.0 is significant if you've taken 30 rides.

*Things that might cost Uber money:*
-_*Raise rates*_ - to probably about half of what a taxi charges.
-_*Cap surge*_ - probably at 3x (maybe 4x for big events)
-_*Driver retention*_ - Decrease Uber's commission percentage by 1% every 6 months as long as a driver completed 500 trips in those 6 months.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's another thing i'm going to point out...
> 
> The poor people, they used to get a lot of $5-10 cab rides (they still do) that's only a few dollars more (or less) than uber's minimum, it's only a few miles down the road to hit that.
> 
> ...


I see yer point, but to say things like, "crash all at once . . . " 

A 15% raise would weed-out the folks who're living below the Poverty Line (imo).


----------



## carcowbow16 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Redd38, excellent suggestions, just hope Uber Management will look at this, it will certainly increase the value of the Company as well as their bottom line. Key issue, that you addressed very correctly, treat your well performing and loyal drivers with incentives, royalties for well performance and even a share if Uber does go public or sell, too much to ask for I guess, but with over 2292 5 * rating rides under my belt, I think I should get a small share in the benefits of this company selling out in whatever fashion.

Well phrased dude, cheers!



carcowbow16 said:


> Hey Redd38, excellent suggestions, just hope Uber Management will look at this, it will certainly increase the value of the Company as well as their bottom line. Key issue, that you addressed very correctly, treat your well performing and loyal drivers with incentives, royalties for well performance and even a share if Uber does go public or sell, too much to ask for I guess, but with over 2292 5 * rating rides under my belt, I think I should get a small share in the benefits of this company selling out in whatever fashion.
> 
> Well phrased dude, cheers!


Just a reminder about ff***nn Pool, accepted a Pool ride at SAN the other day (yeah I know, stupid but I needed the acceptance), 1st rider showed up right away, waited the two minutes for ff**n Sh**l to find me, no show. Cancelled the ride and got my $4.00. The moment I left with the first Pool ride, she showed up again, went back, no show again, another cancel and $4. this happened 4 times, so it cost her $25.00 for not knowing where we pick up at SAN T1. Oh well, the system doesn't work for everyone, but $20 in my pocket for about 6 min. Oh well, hopefully she realizes Pool is not much cheaper -


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. $1.50 a mile / 30 cents a minute nationwide rate.
2. Partner with insurers to get them to offer affordable rideshare insurance nationwide
3. Cut Uber's commission to 15%.
4. Offer bonuses to drivers with high ratings and a good number of rides.
5. Stop deactivating drivers over allegations without proof.
6. Eliminate the surge (but see #1)
7. Where an office is within 100 miles require new drivers to stop by to begin the on-boarding process.
8. Allow and encourage tipping in the app


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> 2. Partner with insurers to get them to offer affordable rideshare insurance nationwide


i think this one is a total no-brainer for Uber and its drivers and it can be done immediatly......absolutely astounded it hasnt happened already


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> 1. $1.50 a mile / 30 cents a minute nationwide rate.
> 2. Partner with insurers to get them to offer affordable rideshare insurance nationwide
> 3. Cut Uber's commission to 15%.
> 4. Offer bonuses to drivers with high ratings and a good number of rides.
> ...


Those rates would be sustainable and in my view acceptable.

It's really sick that that rate your suggesting are over 225% of Orlando's current X rate... This is just a sick joke here in Orlando. What monkey came up with these rates...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Everyone is doing a good job of describing how they would take care of the drivers if they were CEO. Has anyone considered detaching themselves from their needs as drivers and considering what decisions would be best for the organization? Like it or not, a CEO isn't beholden to her employees, but rather to her investors.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

First get rid of booking fees ect. Only increase is through surges. All drivers get charged 25 percent. Uber gets 20 other 5 goes to a driver mlm technique 4 generations deep. every driver you sign up 2 percent.everyperson they sign up 1 percent two more times. Some requirements on your driving.hrs on line ect.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Real simple:

Higher Rates for X, $1.15 a mile minimum
A "Waiting" charge. So if the wheels are not moving for more than 90 seconds (longest light ever?) the per minute rate increases by at least 4x for X and 2x for Select.
Eliminate All Incentives and Bonuses for Drivers
Market Select and XL platforms, offer promotions.
Train my CSRs to not be pushovers, don't give refunds and fare adjustments at a whim.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Where do you live that a 90 second light is the longest ever? We have some 3-4 minute light cycles here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Everyone is doing a good job of describing how they would take care of the drivers if they were CEO. Has anyone considered detaching themselves from their needs as drivers and considering what decisions would be best for the organization? Like it or not, a CEO isn't beholden to her employees, but rather to her investors.


The first two may benefit drivers, but they also benefit Uber as they receive 25% of the increase as well.

I can definitely remove myself, which is why I also say to eliminate all incentives and bonuses. Between that and their CSR being so quick to refund, that's why Uber is in the red in the tune of Billions.



PrestonT said:


> Where do you live that a 90 second light is the longest ever? We have some 3-4 minute light cycles here.


4 minute lights? I mean, i never timed it but I doubt I've ever been at a light for 4 minutes...

Ok, how about 3 minute timer, if you don't move in those 3 minutes then you get charged FOR those 3 minutes and any additional minutes beyond that?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Everyone is doing a good job of describing how they would take care of the drivers if they were CEO. Has anyone considered detaching themselves from their needs as drivers and considering what decisions would be best for the organization? Like it or not, a CEO isn't beholden to her employees, but rather to her investors.


Taking care of the drivers in the long run is better for the organization. If you keep drivers happy with reasonable rates and tipping, you no longer have to subsidize with incentives, and $500 sign up bonuses with new drivers. Sure, low rates brings in more customers and makes more money for Uber, but what good does that do when you have to pay extra out of your pocket to get drivers to accept those rates

The goal of just trying to make pax happy with subsidized rides instead of trying to be profitable is not what is in the best interests of the organization


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> Taking care of the drivers in the long run is better for the organization. If you keep drivers happy with reasonable rates and tipping, you no longer have to subsidize with incentives, and $500 sign up bonuses with new drivers. Sure, low rates brings in more customers and makes more money for Uber, but what good does that do when you have to pay extra out of your pocket to get drivers to accept those rates
> 
> The goal of just trying to make pax happy with subsidized rides instead of trying to be profitable is not what is in the best interests of the organization


Yes, but as leader of the company, you can't give the asylum to the inmates, either. As seen in this thread, drivers wouldn't at all mind if Uber flew itself into the ground if that meant more benefits for them. You need to balance their satisfaction/retention with your company's profit needs.

No I'm not Travis Kalanick.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Yes, but as leader of the company, you can't give the asylum to the inmates, either. As seen in this thread, drivers wouldn't at all mind if Uber flew itself into the ground if that meant more benefits for them. You need to balance their satisfaction/retention with your company's profit needs.
> 
> No I'm not Travis Kalanick.


I agree with you 100%, many drivers cannot remove themselves from being Drivers in most cases.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Like all your suggestions. A couple I would add are: 
*Since I drive in a smaller city, (and someone else posted this somewhere so I can't take credit for the idea) but if you have to drive over 10 minutes to get to your rider who might only be going a mile or two, and you're the closest driver, a surcharge should be added. The rider must click accept additional fare before finalizing the request. 
*Also, increase fees to penalize those rider who insist on drivers waiting. Have so many customers that want you to wait while they go into Walmart and the 15 minute wait gets me $3 but I missed on another trip potentially that would have paid 5X that. Everyone says, "no, I can't wait" but then the passenger's ding us on ratings. They should let the driver end the trip and then call another uber when they are finished with the errands. Which they say will always be 5 minutes but turns out no less than 15 minutes. Penalize riders enough for the wait time and they will automatically minimize the waiting and if not, we as drivers aren't losing any revenue.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

If I were uber owner 
1. Any one with good background checked can use my uber app from $1 and up to $3 maximum per rides
0-3 miles the cost to use the app is $1, 1- 6 miles is $2 and 1-10 miles and up is $3
2. Riders car swipe credit cards or pay direct to drivers via PayPal , tips is up to rider.
3. Small bag carry on car seat is free of charge, but each luggage check into the trunk is $1 each.

The driver keep all their money, no hidden charge,just straighten forward. Drivers only pay fee for using the app.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Like all your suggestions. A couple I would add are:
> *Since I drive in a smaller city, (and someone else posted this somewhere so I can't take credit for the idea) but if you have to drive over 10 minutes to get to your rider who might only be going a mile or two, and you're the closest driver, a surcharge should be added. The rider must click accept additional fare before finalizing the request.
> *Also, increase fees to penalize those rider who insist on drivers waiting. Have so many customers that want you to wait while they go into Walmart and the 15 minute wait gets me $3 but I missed on another trip potentially that would have paid 5X that. Everyone says, "no, I can't wait" but then the passenger's ding us on ratings. They should let the driver end the trip and then call another uber when they are finished with the errands. Which they say will always be 5 minutes but turns out no less than 15 minutes. Penalize riders enough for the wait time and they will automatically minimize the waiting and if not, we as drivers aren't losing any revenue.


Oh and I would also add incentives that really mean a damn to the drivers. Reward drivers who have experience and great ratings and keep the acceptance percentage high but their cancellation % low. 
Give a discount to Uber drivers when they use Ub er as a passenger.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> If I were uber owner
> 1. Any one with good background checked can use my uber app from $1 and up to $3 maximum per rides
> 0-3 miles the cost to use the app is $1, 1- 6 miles is $2 and 1-10 miles and up is $3
> 2. Riders car swipe credit cards or pay direct to drivers via PayPal , tips is up to rider.
> ...


So drivers will need to fund their own commercial insurance. They will also either need to get a merchant ID or route through a middleman for CC charges, as you suggested with PayPal. Driver will be subject to disputes and chargebacks, in addition to any fees that the banks and middlemen impose.

While Uber and Lyft are doing us no favors with the booking fee that we get no cut of plus a quarter of the fare, there IS some value added beyond just being connected to riders.

I like the luggage fee, and was thinking about that myself. It would be an easy addition to the app for the rider or driver to declare how many bags have been loaded. On the other hand, if they could just bump up this ridiculous mileage and time rate, the app could be kept simple.

There is a pricing war going on between Lyft, who is trying to cut into Uber's market share with a much smaller war chest, and Uber, who has the deep pockets to lose money at this for many more years running. I don't like it any more than anyone else, but the bottom line is that they aren't doing this to eat us. They're doing it in competition with one another. Winners are the riders, losers are the investors and drivers.



rickasmith98 said:


> Oh and I would also add incentives that really mean a damn to the drivers. Reward drivers who have experience and great ratings and keep the acceptance percentage high but their cancellation % low.
> Give a discount to Uber drivers when they use Ub er as a passenger.


Uber gives bonus incentives to more experienced drivers. As a 5 week newbie, I've not seen a single bonus offer.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

also i would expand Uber Delivery so that it is NOT just UberEATS in disguise


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

How about a PSA on the app that says "If You Like Your Driver . . . Please give them a nice tip and a 5 Star Rating".


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Bevital said:


> How about a PSA on the app that says "If You Like Your Driver . . . Please give them a nice tip and a 5 Star Rating".


From a company that actively and aggressively discourages tipping. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Most of these suggestions would put Uber into bankruptcy with a quickness.
$3 max fee for unlimited mileage?

You are being hired to be the Uber CEO to make Uber and the investors money. If they wanted to hire someone to ruin the company, they'd just keep Travis or hire a literal monkey, and not the smart one that knows sign language...

The best move for the CEO to make for the interest of both drivers, passengers and owners of the company is to:

A) Raise X rates slightly
B) End all driver incentives and bonuses, including and especially sign up bonuses
C) Clamp down on their CSR from issuing refunds (to pax) and fare adjustments (to drivers) without full investigation of the issues involved.
D) Drop Self Driving Car non-sense

Marketing plan would be to promote higher end services, as the more those produce the more Uber generates with their 25-28% commission.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't forget flying cars. Lose that, too.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

As the CEO of Uber, I want to issue Quaaludes to all the drivers. They belly ache way too much.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, Sir Travis. We knew we could count on you...as always.


----------



## Elder66 (Sep 12, 2016)

1. Kill pool. (Those cheap asses can take the bus)

2. Increase rates to equivalent to cabs in local markets. ( Lets be real, current chairty rates are not cutting it)

3. Get rid of surge. ( Riders are watching the surge more and more with upfront fares. Lets face it surge prices are ridiculous)

4. Get rid of upfront fares.

5. Educate riders about the purpose of uber point A to B. Not your family memebr to drive you are while you do you errands or feel like a mcdonalds run)

6. Reduce commission to 15%.

7. Fire everyone in managment who currently run uber.


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

To be honest I wouldn't want the job. I wouldn't want to fail my independent contractors


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Williamc.drescher said:


> Treat your most valued employees (your drivers) with respect! You treat us like shit! Lowering fares and screwing us on surge just to increase your ridership!
> 
> Sunday I drove a passenger 55 miles to the Akron - Canton Airport, and turned around to drive 60 miles home! This trip was at 5 am in the morning and I was tired, but I was driving a 3 stop fare before this and had 2 requests for this fare while I was en route with the 3 trip fare I was driving! I wanted to go home but it seemed I was the only driver avaliable! So I said what the heck it is only a few miles from home! I arrive at the pick up location (15 miles from the request) and the passenger wants a fare to the Akron - Canton Airport 55 miles away! Now I was paid $90 to drive a passenger a month earlier to Canton, OH another 11 miles down the road!
> And all UBER is willing to pay me for this trip is $35! Excuse me including the 15 miles I drove from the request I drove 130 miles to drive this person to the Airport and home again and it took me 2 hours and 20 minutes! All for $35!


Why on earth would you drive 15 MILES to pick someone up? And not even call to ask their destination?


----------



## Hoy (Aug 18, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Very well thought out, agree with you.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll agree that several things mentioned here, while good for drivers, would in fact end up hurting Uber. One thing I initially mentioned was catering to businesses. I have thought about it more over the week and have a more detailed plan. this would definitely increase business for Uber and be better for drivers.
"Uber Business" - Market to businesses that have travel expenses. Many companies have employees, sales people they send all over the country for client relations and/or tradeshows.
Within uber business, all travel is documented and have complete sales reports for tracking their expenses... much easier than each employee submitting their own expense reports. A company could pick from a tier system that allows them to dictate what level of service they want their employees to use.
ie:
Tier 1 - basically an Uber Black
Tier 2 - "Select Plus" Only luxury vehicles (BMW, Mercedes, Lexus, etc.) cost more than "select" but less than Black (it's amazing some of the cars that Uber allows to be "select" in some markets... this gurantees a higher end car)
Tier 3 - "select" The remainder of cars in select for that market that are not quite "select plus"
Tier 4 - "X-plus" Only "x" level cars that are 2 years old or newer, higher driver ratings, costs slightly more than x

This would create an additional revenue stream and simplify things for businesses. Even at Select plus, their cost would be less than cabs and other private transportation, while getting superior cars.

Were I Uber, I would try it out in some of the biggest tradeshow markets in US (Las Vegas and Orlando are number 1 and 2 in that regard, with Chicago, New Orleans, Atlanta behind)

So many fares are generated by the tradeshow industry, Uber needs to tap into that better.


----------



## Hoy (Aug 18, 2016)

I think having your proposed select and select plus and then x plus is overkill. X, Select and Black should be sufficient.... I work in the finance industry in NY, and almost every firm has a relationship with uber. there is no preferential rate because the rate being offered is the rate offered, and its dirt cheap compared to alternatives. most firms also have black car accounts - much like uber black, but that is becoming less common. most companies don't want to spend more on the high end cars unless its for a client


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoy said:


> I think having your proposed select and select plus and then x plus is overkill. X, Select and Black should be sufficient.... I work in the finance industry in NY, and almost every firm has a relationship with uber. there is no preferential rate because the rate being offered is the rate offered, and its dirt cheap compared to alternatives. most firms also have black car accounts - much like uber black, but that is becoming less common. most companies don't want to spend more on the high end cars unless its for a client


I mention the select plus, because I hear a lot of complaints from business travelers that order select and get picked up in a Ford explorer, Camry, Hyundai, etc. In some markets (here included) select is open to many vehicles that some clients do not consider "select".


----------



## Goobering101 (Sep 11, 2016)

Get rid of the stupid badges that no driver gives a crap about or give us $$ or offer an incentive every time you get one or all of them like free car wash vouchers, paid meal, paid fast track for an extended amount of time, gift cards for gas, auto repair, auto parts store or tire shop all very useful in our day to day opperations as drivers.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Goobering101 said:


> Get rid of the stupid badges that no driver gives a crap about or give us $$ or offer an incentive every time you get one or all of them like free car wash vouchers, paid meal, paid fast track for an extended amount of time, gift cards for gas, auto repair, auto parts store or tire shop all very useful in our day to day opperations as drivers.


I am proud to say I am yet to get a badge for "Entertaining Driver" or "Great Amenities" . Multiple badges everywhere else... just looking for a place that I can trade those badges in for $$.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Raise rates raise quality of service stop hiring of more uber x drivers period


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Funnel 20 million dollars into a Swedish bank account. Light a match and walk away without looking back as the explosion lights up the sky behind me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Funnel 20 million dollars into a Swedish bank account. Light a match and walk away without looking back as the explosion lights up the sky behind me.


Stevie, Swiss accounts are so so 90's. Turks & Caicos Islands are where its at for laundering money.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Funnel 20 million dollars into a Swedish bank account. Light a match and walk away without looking back as the explosion lights up the sky behind me.


Hey brother. Remember I used to defend Uber? And now have come to terms that I agree with you.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Hey brother. Remember I used to defend Uber? And now have come to terms that I agree with you.


So what changed your mind? I'm glad you realized that his Travis Kalanick guy is taking advantage of people. A despicable man who preys on the weak and poor, is not a man at all.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So what changed your mind? I'm glad you realized that his Travis Kalanick guy is taking advantage of people. A despicable man who preys on the weak and poor, is not a man at all.


I'm on your side. Used to think you were causing trouble. I feel you.

I used to think we were getting 20 pct tips on every ride. Once I realized the truth I realized we are getting short changed.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

My underwear.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm on your side. Used to think you were causing trouble. I feel you.
> 
> I used to think we were getting 20 pct tips on every ride. Once I realized the truth I realized we are getting short changed.


Yeah that was one of his many lies. They told customers "tip was included" for the longest time.


----------



## MBENZ_GUY (May 13, 2015)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Beautifully expressed. Couldn't agree more. ARROGANCE is the key word with Uber. Mr. Kalenick is being humbled. If you ever worked w/ engineers, you totally understand Uber's issues. Uber did an excellent job creating the technology. They need BUSINESS people to run the company. These guys were reading their own headlines during the early going and their heads got inflated. Lesson: ur only as good as ur people ...and that includes DRIVERS.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you were hired to replace Travis, what would you do?
> 
> I would do the following. ...
> 
> ...


Omg YOU SHOULD DEF HAVE HIS JOB!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah that was one of his many lies. They told customers "tip was included" for the longest time.


Travis should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

*eliminate all drivers within 2 years and start rolling out self driving something ASAP
*hire more tech guys (maybe a few gals for giggles) from other companies and "borrow" their technologies
*find a way to tag police cars as Uber drivers and have police agencies chase each other off with false pings
*decrease the "legal" age of riders to 13, we may need to add another 'safety' fee for the cities to line up the pockets of friendly politicians
*give myself a $14 million pay increase and change my own rider rating to 4.9 in case sour drivers give me 1 (*) star for pointing out to them their mistakes for driving for us.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Looks as though most of your suggestions requires pissing on the passengers so to your suggestions as I say thumbs down and as a CEO you are fired..


Wait, I missed this post from earlier

How exactly is it pissing on the passenger? Which suggestions are you talking about? #6, #8, #9?

For #6, wouldn't that *help* the pax? This reduces them being cancelled on a multitude of times and allows the pax to find a ride quicker, quite frankly, I find it as a win-win

For #8, with all the people on here complaining about tipping, putting up tacky "please tip" signs, and even going as far as to complain that even though Lyft has in-app tipping, and Lyft drivers still aren't getting tipped, well, here's a solution, have the app do the work for you, those that don't want to tip will automatically tip $1

Honestly, as a pax, I would much rather have the app have me force tip at least $1 than hear the driver babble on about how I should tip him/her, or having to look at those tacky tip signs, and a forced $1 tip would stop that nonsense, I'd be all for it, hey having the app force tip $1 instead of us complaining about tips or having to deal with beggar signs, it may actually increase our ratings

As for #9, it's a simple way of getting pax out and ready, it teaches pax at the airport not to request until they are done at baggage claim, it teaches pax at bars to close their tab before requesting, if they are not ready, they don't request, simple as that, they should be at the curb waiting before they even pull out their phone, we have better things to do than sitting on our cars twiddling our thumbs

I have a good example of this, I was at the airport waiting for pax in the Rideshare pickup lane, pax texts me saying "hey, it's going to take me a little bit, the plane is slow on taxiing to the gate", yes, the guy was *still *on the plane... STILL ON THE TARMAC!!! So I waited for the plane to dock at the gate, for the plane to unload, for the pax to get his baggage and come out to my car... Only he never came... The guy cancelled a little after sending the text, all I got was a measley $3.75 for my troubles, had the guy actually came out, I wouldn't have even gotten that


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

BoboBig said:


> Easier said then done...but I respect your opinions...
> 
> I would cut rates more to get more riders, to make a profit..
> 
> ...


Every dog has it's day but he's still a dog.


----------

